# changing into the right bulb



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a current USA Satellite(Dual) with Dual Actinic (420nm/460nm) and Dual Daylight (6,700K/10,000K) bulbs. Both are 65 watts and runs 130 watts. I have it over my 20 high gal. and was told the lighting is too strong. I was going to change the Dual Actinic (420nm/460nm) to something else. Any suggestions on what bulbs will do well? I was running the 65 watt dual daylight for awhile, but I feel its too weak for my glosso. 

In the tank, I have glosso, rotala indica/roundofolia, pearlweed, hairgrass, and HC.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the same fixture on my 46gallon tank. I am currently only running one bulb for a total fo 96 watts, instead of the full 192. I did change the actinic bulb to a 6700k bulb. 

I think you might be alright with just the one bulb. From what I understand the 10,000k will penerate deeper than the 6700k and you do have a deep tank.

Although I must admit I am not growing hairgrass and gloss. Hairgrass needs alot of light as well. Are you doing co2. You might be able to run both bulbs for about 8 hours a day, but if you don't use co2 you will have a massive algae problem.

Hopefully some of the resident experts will chime in.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

seems ok to me. I have a 28 gal with 1 65W 50/50 and 1 65W 6700k that works great in combo.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

what if I change it to another 65 watts 6,700 DAYLIGHT SUNPAQ bulb? what about a 65W 10,000K DAYLIGHT SUNPAQ bulb? 

will it make any difference between the two?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

6700K and 10000K will just be the color difference. The first being yellower while the latter being whiter. You'll also shell out more dough for these bulbs. Where do you plan on getting your bulbs? It is kindda tough getting the square pin bulbs nowadays. Just thought I'd bring it up so maybe we all can share some good shopping info.



Paul


----------

